# Simplicity Prestige 4wd



## gscontr (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, just got done replacing the pistons and crankshaft on the inlaws tractor, motor runs fine now, but he says that 4wd is not engaging. From the parts manuals i've seen, it looks like the front wheel drive unit is hydro powered from the transmission. I am looking for info on where to bleed or fill the hydraulics coming off the trans. As far as i know, raising and lowering the plow attachment is working, but front wheels aren't driving. I have some to look at it tomorrow, and was wondering if anyone can give me some advice.

Thanks, Chris


----------

